# Relocation Costs



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I am an American and have recently received an offer for a position in Abu Dhabi. It is a good offer and chances are will be accepting it.

One issue I do have is with the relocation allowance which is 15,000 AED. This seems quite low to me, I have got quotes which seem to be about twice that. I am basically moving a living room, bedroom, office. My HR contact tells me many people move there and buy furniture, which seems silly to me as it took a number of years to pay for the things I own (and it is nice furniture which I like).

It seems to me that most everyone I have had contact with at this company is either an Aussie, or Brit (except HR person who is an Emirate), I have not talked with any other Yanks. I am wondering if that amount is reasonable if moving from Great Britain or Australia and it is just much more expensive to move from the US (not to mention I am 1500+ miles from the Atlantic).

I would like to be able to explain that the costs are much higher from the US as to why they should be providing a higher relocation allowance to me.

Thanks. And I appreciate all the help this forum has been to me


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Moving things across the great big ocean causes things to sometimes not be in the best condition once they arrive. If these are nice pieces that you have purchased and want to keep for many many years, it might just be a better idea to store them. If something should happen in the probation period, will they pay to have your belongings shipped back? Then you would be stuck with trying to have them sent back and covering the costs. 

You will not run into as many americans here, reality very few unless your employed by the big American employer in the area.... 

Just get a few quotes and ask for them to increase the allowance. It never can hurt to request it.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks..I had not really thought about possible damage to my stuff but that is an excellent point, along with the costs to move back in 6 months or 6 years whatever it might be. Now that I have the offer, I am starting to really see all the things involved in the move.

Thanks again


----------



## The Hero (May 16, 2010)

fcjb1970 said:


> Thanks..I had not really thought about possible damage to my stuff but that is an excellent point, along with the costs to move back in 6 months or 6 years whatever it might be. Now that I have the offer, I am starting to really see all the things involved in the move.
> 
> Thanks again


I'm going through the same thought process. I have been checking around and think it's easier to just buy the basics once over. I was really thinking about shipping my car over but am leaning towards just buying one once I get there as well. I have heard some general estimates for container shipping. I think they charge for a "full" container and a seperate rate for a "half" container.

Best of Luck!


----------

